
Somebody had to do this. Let's actively avoid the delusional masses - dennis_jeeves
Since you are reading this you probably know what I’m getting at. People who are grounded in reality ( according to my definition of course) are rare and may often be lost among the sea of the deluded masses. So this post of mine is an attempt to gather people who are like-minded.( people who I deem to be grounded in reality through my own colored lens of the world). The idea is to form mutually beneficial alliances in this insane world. Right now this process of forming alliances is somewhat unplanned and subject to chance events(you meet&#x2F;know someone reasonable at school, work etc.). I&#x27;m hoping to cast the net wide by leveraging the internet. As to what exactly should the alliance be, or what it hopes to achieve is something to be discussed (though I have some concrete preliminary thoughts).<p>How to start: Email me your core beliefs ( though I personally prefer a voice chat with on Skype, google hangouts etc.), especially the beliefs where you think you differ fundamentally from the vast majority of people. I will quiz you on various subjects ( and so can you) to see if our beliefs align. Overall my beliefs can be loosely labeled as: generally anarchist (i.e a live and let live approach), generally anti-authoritarian ( meaning I believe govt&#x2F;authorities do not protect your interests), largely capitalist( i.e vehemently opposed to coercive co-operation, put forth by typical socialism) etc. Perhaps at the bare minimum we have to share a meta belief that it is necessary to reach out and cooperate with other like minded individuals as it is virtually impossible to &#x27;de-delude&#x27; the idiotic masses though arguments&#x2F;dialogs etc. My email address can be found on my profile. In my profile you will also find a link to some webpages that outline my beliefs.<p>After this step, if we think our beliefs align, I will add you to an an online forum ( zero people as of now) , where you can interact with other people that I will be screening.<p>Caveats:<p>-It often takes a very long time ( months to years) to form mutually beneficial alliances. ( more so when individuals are geographically isolated from each other.) Perseverance and patience will be very important.<p>-The online forum is not to rant against the world, or a place to discuss your core beliefs. ( I would think forums for that already exist). This is more of a place for doers.<p>Side note: It’s really hard to for me to believe that someone else is not doing this ( i.e what I’m attempting in this post) already somewhere. Let me know if you are aware of similar efforts, I would be eager to join.<p>For the critics - do not assume that I&#x27;m naive. While certain specifics can be commented&#x2F;criticized, giving me moral&#x2F;philosophical advice is not welcome. I&#x27;m _not_ looking for it.
======
DATACOMMANDER
I’m interested, but only if you don’t discriminate between the conservative
idiotic masses (climate change denial, etc) and the liberal idiotic masses
(agitating for a complete burn-down of western civilization).

Edit: which is to say, there are plenty of idiots on the right, but if you
consider yourself “woke”, I’m not interested in an alliance with you because
from my perspective you are _part_ of the idiotic masses.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
You have to hold an extended conversation(s) with me to see where we stand.
(somewhat moot because you consider me part of the idiotic masses, but i will
reply for the benefit of others who may read this)

I fully understand that my post may portray me as someone totally rigid, but
there is only so much I can write without making it into a huge essay.
Remember there are nuances for every issue out there. What I'm generally
interested is people who can understand nuances if needed. Not people who
think they have understood it. To quote an example that you just mentioned,
people take a hard line stand when it comes to climate change. As far as I'm
concerned the answer is that I do not know if climate change is occurring,
because I'm fully aware that the scientific community is also prone to bias
and climate model are extremely complex to the point that one cannot assess
the impact of each variable. I do know for sure, that pollution is real. I do
know for sure that for many people climate change is their religion (
replacing traditional religion), meaning they have made the least attempts to
understand the nuances. In short I do not consider myself judgemental _if_ a
person can get into the nuances of an issue.

~~~
DATACOMMANDER
I didn’t say that I consider you part of the idiotic masses. I said that I
hold that opinion _if_ you’re part of the “woke” crowd. I don’t pretend that
all idiocy comes from the left, but what _does_ come _predominantly_ from the
left is the suggestion that anyone who doesn’t adhere to a rigid (yet
tenuous!) ideology-be it feminism or Marxism or intersectionalism-is not only
wrong, but hopelessly stupid or malicious or both.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
And what exactly is a "woke" crowd?

(put a link to a good definition if there is one)

------
jstewartmobile
no matter how many times you re-post, no one is interested in the
mom's-basement manifesto.

------
soul4krsna
Interesting idea. I do hope u get what u looking for. Unfortunately basing an
alliance on belief which are mutable is a house of cards. As soon as someone
has a realization they can change without notice. I think you are expressing a
desire of humanity in general. It is very sad to see many dumb and smart
deluded to insanity people everywhere especially here on HN. The most deluded
is that hacker who thinks he can solve death with AI and other mechanical
methods. Those who think and believe that we are merely an accident and that
today is our most advanced times is another fantastical group of wonderful
people. Its so funny to read the arguments of people who truly go to bed
afraid of death but during the day they are 1000% sure about their non-
sensical notions about existence and are so so proud of their temporary
knowledge on tech and are quick to vomit a maze of crap at u over the wire. It
would be nice to have real hacker debates instead of this... blah...Im so
bored with this planet and society.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
Somebody flagged my post below( the post starting with 'Damn' etc.) They seems
to have flagged/downvoted your comment sufficiently so that I no longer see
it. (To the best of my knowledge it is not possible to delete a comment after
2 days, so my guess is that they flagged it). So there is a band of self
anointed moral police out there. Just shows how they liven their sorry
irrelevant lives with HN patrolling. Just cements my attitude about the
masses.

